# 92 dodge Dakota



## sstephens90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello im new to here I've actually just got a question. Myself and my boyfriend bought a 2 wheel drive 92 dodge Dakota v6 3.6l and we did something stupid and took it to the river we fried the ecm and now were looking to replace it. I want to know if you can use one from a 4x4 if its two wheel drive. I know you can use one from any yr from 92-95 but not sure if you can use one from a 4x4.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

no. ECMs are drive specific, as they are involved into transmission operation via TCM - transmission control module. You prolly can swap it out for same year, model, and engine size, but drivetrain must be identical on both cars.


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 14, 2012)

Simplest thing to do is to check the part numbers, if they match it will work, if they don't it won't.


----------

